# Can't reach Niky@ Sudwala



## cedars (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi-on Niky's advice I paid my 2013 maintenance fee in Dec.  I understand the school calendar is final and have sent emails for 2 weeks with no response.  I tried to phone today but unable to get through.  Are they still having email issues.   Any thoughts or suggestions.  Thanks MaryAnn


----------



## cedars (Jan 31, 2012)

*Sudwala*

I paid my 2013 maintenance fee in Dec. as recommended by Niky and now I think the school calendar is set.  I have been emailing Niky for 2 weeks with no response and have tried to call but have been unable to get through.  Are they having computer issues?  Any thoughts or suggestions -I would like to get my week deposited.  Thanks,MaryAnn


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 31, 2012)

Keep after them - I got a response last week and have given my 2013 check in date to Platinum.  They are waiting on confirmation of my deposit verification from Niky.  There was some flooding at Sudwala - no major damage, but some phone and other disruptions (which has affected their internet access), so just keep sending your emails every 48 hours or so.


----------



## cedars (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for your response! MaryAnn


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 1, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> Keep after them - I got a response last week and have given my 2013 check in date to Platinum.  They are waiting on confirmation of my deposit verification from Niky.  There was some flooding at Sudwala - no major damage, but some phone and other disruptions (which has affected their internet access), so just keep sending your emails every 48 hours or so.



And by the way, how does it work for you at Platinum?  Are you happy with what you get?


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 2, 2012)

muranojo said:


> And by the way, how does it work for you at Platinum?  Are you happy with what you get?



I traded my 2 BR Shipyard May week for a 2BR August week at Island Links (also on Hilton Head), and have traded - as I mentioned - my February Sudwala for a November mid-level Aruba Eagle Beach unit for my nephew's honeymoon.  From those two deposits I have three remaining credits, and so, for this year, anyway, I feel like I have done okay.  I think the key with Platinum is doing a lot of checking to see what's there.  I could have, but didn't need to do a request for either of these, but will do some wait listing with the remaining credits I have for this year.

I imagine I could have gotten good trading power for my Shipyard week with the 'big' outfit, but Sudwala would have gotten me nothing TPU wise, and so, I think Platinum is a pretty good choice.  The prices are right, too - $129 domestic, and $149 International, with no annual membership fee.  Finally, Cami at Platinum is a real pleasure to work with,


----------



## Gophesjo (Feb 2, 2012)

And, I just now locked in a Vegas week at the Jockey Club to use another of my Sudwala credits, so - like I said - I think Platinum is working okay for me.


----------



## JACKC (Feb 14, 2012)

*Just paid my levies*

Took a couple of tries but finally got a response. Be sure you are using
To: levies1@royalhservices.com
Cc: niky@royalhservices.com

Got notification from Diane McArthy at owner services today that my 2012/2013 levies  pmts were received (charged to my credit card at my request) and that she arranged deposit (at my request) to my RCI USA account. Still waiting to see them show up in my acct. This is the way I have always done it in the past. It has always worked.

FYI: Levies for each week were about R4000 ($260) at 7.73 exchange.

Earlier, traded my 2011 Sudwala week for a 2br week in Las Vegas and a second 2br (ski) week in Stowe, VT. (a twofer). Not bad for a lowly 1br SA week.

Jack


----------



## jancpa (Apr 4, 2012)

emails to the above addresses are being returned as undeliverable.  Any other alternative methods to contact them?


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been regularly corresponding with Antoinette and Niky at these addresses.  My last email exchange with them was just three or four days ago.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 2, 2012)

*Niky left Sudwala*

Sad day for us Sudwala owners to hear Niky has left.  We've had many years of her excellent customer service and I personally will miss her.
Here's a message I received a few days ago.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

We would like to take this opportunity to advise you that after many successful years as director and shareholder of RHS, Niky Watt has decided to
pursue other ventures, and as a result has sold her shares in RHS to another management company operating in the timeshare industry. The name
of the new shareholder of RHS is a company called VRS (Vacation Recreational Services (Pty) Ltd), which company is currently the management
company of 23 other timeshare resorts and as a result, brings with it a wealth of knowledge to build on the very successful work done by Niky and
her team in the past.
In addition thereto, Albert Rapp, the director and shareholder of Sudwalaskraal Complex (Pty) Ltd has also sold his shares to an entity, Lenian Trust,
which operates within the Univision Group of companies. The new shareholder has various plans for the reinvention of the Kraal Complex and we
look forward to positive results from this area as well.
VRS will operate under the RHS banner and the contact details are as follows:
Property Administration Division
Tel: 087 805 2500
Fax: 012 996 0556
Email: propertyadmin@oaks.co.za
Should you have any enquiries, please note that these will be dealt with from the relocated offices in Pretoria and the staff have been trained and
informed as to the Sudwala Lodge operation. However, we do envisage that there will be a learning curve and we therefore request your patience
and understanding should there be any queries during the hand over phase.
As a Board, we welcome Marjorie Forssman and her team and we look forward to them building on the success achieved to date by Niky and her
team.
Please note that Cameron remains the Resort Manager and we wish him every success with his new supporting structure.


----------



## mav (May 2, 2012)

I received the same e-mail. True, a very sad day! The office there ran beautifully, units banked as soon as you paid the fees, always answered my e-mail promptly, always pleasant and friendly emails,  I could go on and on.   I wish her all the best life has to offer!


----------



## Gophesjo (May 2, 2012)

Moi aussi!  All the best, Niky!!


----------



## Jay_G (May 23, 2012)

I loved that Nikki was a real person, with a real name.  Even if other people did the work, I liked emailing Nikki instructions before bed and having the deposit done by the time I got up.

If I want to Pay my Levies now, who do I contact?


----------



## skim118 (May 23, 2012)

*Sudwala*

We got the 2013 levies paid ($1 for 8.3 Rand) and thanks to our JP Morgan Visa, no foreign exchange fees either.

We paid  using the email listed below :

Diane McArthy
Owner Services

For: Niky Watt
Royal Hospitality Services (Pty) Ltd
Managing Agents of Sudwala Chalets Share Block LTD
Tel:-+27 (13) 733 3073
Fax:- +27 (13) 733 3644

Admin@royalhservices.com

It did take us almost a week for the RCI deposit for our 2 1-bed rm units.  The RCI TPU for each unit is 20.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 23, 2012)

Oops, double post, see the message below.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 23, 2012)

Skim,
Thanks for posting the contact info.  A few days ago, I emailed a contact I found in their notice about Niky leaving and they got back to me right away.  (I wanted an estimate for 2013 since the R exchange rate is so good now--it was 8.40 tonight!)

Anyway, they got right back to me, so I'm feeling optimistic that the great service Niky provided will continue.


----------



## kiyotaka (May 24, 2012)

skim118 said:


> We got the 2013 levies paid ($1 for 8.3 Rand) and thanks to our JP Morgan Visa, no foreign exchange fees either.
> 
> We paid  using the email listed below :
> 
> ...




I paid my 1 br 2013 levy in Oct, 2011 (7.78R/$) & got TPU of 27. My week is red but small 1 br unit (7-share).


----------



## MuranoJo (May 25, 2012)

That's great TPU!  I was holding off paying 2013 thinking I'd get the max TPU about a year ahead.  Would you mind sharing what week you have?  Thx.


----------



## kiyotaka (May 25, 2012)

my week is 6.


----------

